# Minnow container for sit in yak



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

What does everyone use to keep minnows in? Looking for something simple and effective to keep live bait in without spilling inside the yak. Wouldn't have to hold more than 2 dozen. Thanks!


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

obvious suggestion.......use regular baitfish bucket and tow it behind you


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I fish a shallow river a lot and the drag and current makes it feel like I have trolling bags out in a 8ft yak. Trying to avoid that problem.


----------



## Foremanscotty (Aug 15, 2014)

I use the troll behind and set it in the yak when paddling then just throw it out also have used a water bottle dump out a minnow add more water


----------



## Dblung (Apr 4, 2016)

_Torpedo Bait Bucket._
_http://www.yakangler.com/blogs/on-the-line/item/3592-thoughts-on-the-torpedo-bait-bucket_


----------

